# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Самодеятельная "настройка" Blu-ray-плеера грозит неприятностями

## Geser

Представитель группы, продвигающей один из новых форматов оптических носителей нового поколения, заявил на днях, что любой, кто попытается "подправить" прошивку своего Blu-ray-плеера, получит на свою голову кучу неприятностей. 
Как известно, стандарт DVD, который вышел на мировую арену ровно 10 лет назад, делался в такой спешке, что морально устарел менее чем за десятилетие и, что гораздо серьезнее, оказался практически беззащитным перед лицом мировой пиратской индустрии. На взлом региональной защиты большинства DVD-плееров уходит, обычно, всего несколько минут. Снятие защиты фирменного DVD-носителя тоже не является серьезной проблемой, что не может не расстраивать деятелей Голливуда и производителей аппаратуры. 

По словам Энди Сетоса (Andy Setos), главного конструктора News Corporation, новые плееры будут изначально построены таким образом, чтобы полностью исключить любые попытки самодеятельной "настройки" аппаратов. Как только прошивка будет изменена, подключенный к интернету плеер известит о вмешательстве соответствующий сервер, который, если изменение программного обеспечения будет действительно серьезным (например, будет взломана региональная защита или какое-нибудь другое средство усложнения жизни мирных граждан), просто отключит устройство, вынуждая владельца тащиться в ремонтную мастерскую и просить привести плеер в чувство, сообщает Reuters. 

Источник: internet.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Minos

Наивный чукотский парень этот Энди Сетос, а если плеер не подключен к сети Internet  :Wink:

----------


## pig

Видимо, без подключения они не будут работать в принципе. Потому что не смогут проверить по базе легальность вставленного диска.

----------


## Geser

> Видимо, без подключения они не будут работать в принципе. Потому что не смогут проверить по базе легальность вставленного диска.


А кто их тогда будет покупать? :Smiley:

----------


## pig

"А если не будут покупать - отключим газ" (c) "Бриллиантовая рука"

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Наивный чукотский парень этот Энди Сетос, а если плеер не подключен к сети Internet


Тогда плейер по Wi-Fi свяжется с соседским интеллектуальным холодильником, а тот уже через инет настучит кому надо  :Smiley:  
Причем к сожалению в этой шутке есть доля правды - разработчики могут додуматься до того, что для просмотра диска нужен коннект на Инет для проверки подлинности диска или еще что-то подобное. Или встроят "жучек", сигнализирующий о вмешательстве в программу плейера

----------


## Minos

Будем надеяться на здравомыслие BBK, а жучки довольно быстро научатся взламывать, блокированные аппараты можно будет разблокировать у знакомого электронщика... В общем уже проходили.

В конечном итоге если аппараты будут доставать своей защитой то придется подключать телевизор к компьютеру  :Wink:

----------

